# JH Audio Freqphase and Lantos 3D Digital Ear Scanner - Head-Fi TV - CanJam @ RMAF (2012)



## jude

NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please CLICK HERE to see the video.​   
   
  In this episode of Head-Fi TV, we're at CanJam @ RMAF 2012 with Jerry Harvey of JH Audio to talk about "Freqphase," and also with Jen Rossi of Lantos Technologies to talk about their 3D intra-aural scanning system.
   
   
  Products mentioned in the video:

   

 *JHAudio JH13 Pro* custom in-ear monitor
 *JHAudio JH16 Pro* custom in-ear monitor
 *Lantos Technologies scanning device* intra-aural 3D scanning system
   

   

  JHAudio and Lantos Technologies: CanJam at RMAF 2012 Coverage, Head-Fi TV_ _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla
   
   

  We will occasionally post Q&A episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*.


----------



## attilahun

Great episode, thanks Jude!


----------



## MorbidToaster

IT'S BACK. YES.


----------



## aiax

Great


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Great interview
I'm calling up jh on Monday as I have a JH16 with jh3a on order and I just sent in my impressions 

Thanks again Jude


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

Lantos Tech eh.. I hope the audio logiest get them here in Hawaii.  If not... I don't imagine getting any customs anytime soon.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

yay...thats awesome, it was hinted at in the other sites interview with JH, but i loved the comfirmation that the 13s now are triple bore, cuase im gonna want a new pair, but i didnt want to have to get the 16s, but i wanted triple bore.
   
   
  So its awesome knowing i can get a 13 with triple bore now, not to mention the freqphase!


----------



## Audio Addict

The new freqphase sounds like a significsnt step forwarded. I wonder what the cost will be for the digital ear mold compared to the traditional?


----------



## Steve Eddy

'Bout damn time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks, Jude!
   
  se


----------



## mikemercer

Jerry's AWESOME
   
  I entrusted so many multi-platinum artists ears to him when I worked at Atlantic Records years ago!!
  I will never forget at CanJam 09 - when we saw each other (years before that he knew I hated in-ear
  headphone/monitors) he dragged me to the JH Audio booth.
   
  I was SO psyched to see him, and his new company at work! He told me to listen to the JH13 Pros,
  and I haven't stopped listening since!  They were a revelation to me - so I wrote about em in PFO.
HERE'S THE LINK
   
  I'm sending mine back for an update - and will be reporting on them soon!
  GREAT people, and my favorite t-shirt of CanJam 2012, cept my red Audeze T


----------



## ALRAINBOW

I spoke to JH today 
My JH 16 with the JH3a will be freqphased 
I also asked about older ones that need to be refiited if they would upgrade 
That answer is NO
it's what I expected


----------



## purk

Quote: 





alrainbow said:


> *I spoke to JH today
> My JH 16 with the JH3a will be freqphased
> I also asked about older ones that need to be refiited if they would upgrade
> That answer is NO
> it's what I expected*


 
   
  Less than a year and my 13pro is obsoleted!  Of course, it still sounds great.


----------



## shinex64

I want one!!


----------



## sNapatz

I am waiting for my 13!! Just ordered it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Pr0fessiona1

I want a pair soooo bad.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I was impressed at RMAF 2012 with the JH16Pro Freqphase and the JH3A, but to me I never get the full experience when I try the universal demos.  It's gotta be the full custom to really know what they are capable of doing.  I'd love to have one or the other.
   
  My 3 year old JH13Pro are still quite good, and the ones made for my own ears sound much better than the demos that I tried at 2009 CanJam.  The new JH16Pro FP demo seemed to have better imaging than my custom JH13Pro, but the isolation was poor enough in a noisy show that I really couldn't compare them fairly.


----------



## Jalo

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]Jerry in the interview mentioned about shipping the Freqphase immediately after RMAF, does anyone know if it has been received by any headfier members and if any reviews have been written? I am especially interested to hear from someone who has both the regular and the Freqphase versions. I am particularly interested to hear what are the differences and if the differences can be easily discerned.


----------



## Draygonn

morbidtoaster said:


> IT'S BACK. YES.





steve eddy said:


> 'Bout damn time!
> Thanks, Jude!



WOOT!


----------



## ALRAINBOW

I  have the jh16 pro now
  and i have the new ones wth the 3a amp. on order
  i can do a comparrison when they arrive . should be in about a week now.


----------



## bneiderman

This makes no sense to me as far as the JH3A are concerned. The POINT of the JH3A was to do time and phase correction so that a flat curve was obtained. Each amp is custom tuned to each monitor. So why in the world would the JH16s included with the JH3A even need this? The only thing I can think of is if you want to use the headphones with the adapter without the 3A amp. That also raised the question, if the regular JH16s are tuned with a relatively flat and phase corrected curve why would anyone even need the JH3A? That way you can get the regular JH16s and use any amp you want. I have the older JH3A and love it but I am trying to wrap my head around this one. Anyone with any more insight?


----------



## TigreNegrito

Bneiderman poses a good question, and maybe the answer is just so that the 13's and 16's reach a wider market without the added expense of the 3A.  While we spoke with Jerry at length at his booth, we never got a chance to actually listen to the freqphase tech because there was a glitch in the music software program on his laptop at the time.  From his description there and also in the video, though, it sounds exactly like what the DEQX processor does for speakers, and that we DID get to listen to upstairs.  If Jerry's tech is anywhere near theirs, it'll be a game changer for sure.  I'll have to start saving now so I can get the custom scan and order a pair at RMAF'13!


----------



## Jalo

I totally agree with Bneiderman. I really think Jude may have jumped the gun on the Freqphase. He really should have listened to it first before having Jerry talked about it in theory on headfi tv.

When Tiger talks about that the Freqphase wasn't available at RMAF at Jerry's both due to some problems with Jerry's notebook. I wasn't under the impression that it requires an outside program to use Freqphase, I thought anyone at the show can just use their own iPod and be able to compare a regular JH/13/16 to a Freqphase JH/13/16. Why there is no one that tried and talked about the difference here.

We headfiers disagree even when there are tons of reviews let alone hifi theory.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Yes the goal of the 3A was to get perfect time and phase alignment, but that was back then, jerry needed a DSP to accomplish that goal. He recently figured out how to do the same thing without the use of electronics.
   
  And no you dont need a special program on your computer to use them, they are a standalone ear piece just like every other JH-13/16 out there, you could easily have listened with your own player/phone


----------



## TigreNegrito

I applaud your firm grasp of the intuitively obvious - YES his IEM's terminate in a 3.5mm plug that can be connected to a phone/player and NO they don't require any outside program to utilize, so rest assured that if I'd had my set-up with me at the time, I may have given them a listen (assuming I was even in the market for IEMs).  As neither of those were the case, I contented myself just talking with Jerry and getting to know the guy, which turned out to be a much better way to spend my time there.  He did get the glitch fixed, by the way, and maybe someone here can give an A/B comparison between the old and new tech.  However, at the show, the Freqphase IEM's were universal fit with foam seals so until someone gets a custom fit set of both, it's theory and the word of the manufacturer that we have to go by.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Very well said. So who has them lol.


----------



## purk

Just a thought.  Why not give 20 to 30% discount to JH audio customer who purchased the 13 or 16 Pro and want to get their hand on the new "JH Audio Freqphase" offerings?  I'll be in for one if discount is available.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

another thought, please correct me if i am wrong.
  the 3 a is both an dac amp unite tuned for the 16a,s so with this in mind .to me the freqphase has nothing to do with the 3a.
  just my thoght.


----------



## tsn141

There are two types of phase alignement;
 1)Phase alignement with drivers for example phase alingment with bass and mid drivers.After 30 degrees of phase differance at transition region, coloration accur.The JH3A helps this phase alignement.
 2) Phase alignement with frequencies:This alignement , what freqphase does, phase change at frequencşies.For example at bass region has lower phase lags and high drivers has higher phase lags.
 JH claims that he prevents this.I can not think how to he did that.Because this delay caused by nature of canals and driver internals.Only JH3A can do that.In the future we will learn how to he did..And I can find a patent about connecting drivers series but in JH13/16 he used it(it helps for damping the drivers without filters).


 Note:The human ear can not detect phase differances(case2) below 1440(? 720)degrees.I can not find that source now.
 And the iems have below at that amount.


----------



## TigreNegrito

I don't know how he tweaked the circuitry, but I gathered from our conversation that the drivers are moved around and tunneled to the bores.  If the tunnels are various lengths, it would seem to me that he could manipulate it enough so that all the frequencies leave the IEM at the correct time together.  The fact that they have to convert older 13's to triple-bore to upgrade it to freqphase leads me to believe that as well.  Great info above, though, TSN - I love learning about all this stuff from you guys!
   
  Check this blog: http://jhaudioblog.wordpress.com/tag/freqphase/
   
  With regards to your signature, TSN.... why not enjoy both, my friend?


----------



## tsn141

Tigre
 I can model balanced armature IEM with software and I made my own design.I tried some aproaches and I can not get this type phase graph with changing distances and canal dias.Also XO could not help me.There is only one option which I did not try is connecting drivers series.Becuse program can not do that.The driver parameters should chenge for this type connection.

 I am waiting for photos and other info. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  PShase lag (case2) caused by also distance of source in room ,because of the wavelenght differances of different freqs.And this type lag causes distance perception.


 regarding the sig:İn theoraticaly it is possible but practical does notl.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
   
  Edit:Sorry for killing english


----------



## TigreNegrito

LOL... well, I chose option 2, so you are way above my knowledge-base with all of that info.  But once you figure it all out, let me know when you start selling your customs!  And I'm certain your English is far better than my 'whatever-your-native-tongue-is'.


----------



## tsn141

I found some delay circuit from a book.Yes it is possible but is it really needed?


----------



## castleofargh

can't wait to see some reviews.
   
  if there usually is a delay and our brains sense it to some degree (that's where i m really suspicious), i suppose a change in phase good or bad would alter a lot the placement of different sounds in our head.
  but wouldn't a big delay on some frequencies actually increase the feeling of a bigger soundstage (even if not accurate at all)?
  warning, right now i feel like einstein or newton, at least like kepler! based on that, my comment might not make more sense than me being kepler. thx


----------



## AlvinS

Very good!


----------



## customNuts

I'd love to here Jerry comment on the benefits of the jh3a over a freq phase jh16.


----------



## goodvibes

My guess would be freqphase is getting the drivers to match phase at the xover points. Being a triple bore, the 13 can also now have more precise mechanical filters for the top 2 ranges. The 3a can still do fine EQ for better linearity and remove all phase shift from xovers and drivers themselves. That, controlled Q and more xover versatility should be advantageous.


----------



## tf1216

I'll comment a bit about perceived differences when I get more time with the JH3A.


----------



## IPodPJ

Lantos seems like a great technology!  No more jaw propping.


----------



## Airstripone

Totally satisfied with my freqphase JH16. Maybe will get one more of this.


----------



## goodvibes

LOL. I bet the guy wearing those looks more like Frankenstein than a member of the NRA.


----------

